# Forgeworld - What Chaos models are worth it? (40k)



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So I've done a terribly stupid thing - I bought my very first Forgeworld books. Specifically I bought the *Imperial Armor: Apocalypse* and the *Imperial Armor: Aeronautica* books. Of course this leads me to dabble in what models are actually available to each army in 40k and what I could consider buying.

And this is where I am looking for feedback and experience from those of you who have bought and used models from Forgeworld. 

I play Chaos (OH REALLY?!) and I'm looking at the models that are not super-heavies, gargantuan creatures or the like. Just regular army entries that are available to my Daemon army on Forgeworld. This means the following units:

*- Decimator Daemon Engine
- Plaguehulk
- Plague Blight Drones
- Blood Slaughterer
- Blood Slaughterer Impaler
- Giant Chaos Spawn*

I am heavily considering a Decimator Daemon Engine, because of the twin-butchercannon load-out (8 STR8, AP4 shots to have some long-range anti-vehicle support) but before I dabble in them too much, I thought I'd ask for peoples experience in using the various units.

So what say you fellow Chaos players? Are there any of the above that you would recommend or say "Avoid at all costs" to?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got a blood slaughterer but not used it in games, however I really like the model it's quite bulky, just fits on the base used for aircraft if you want to give it a base.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I have some theoretical input, however I would like to point out that I haven't played with any of the units except the Blight Drones. But I view myself as an experienced, yet casual player, and as such, I think my opinion is still worth something.

- *Decimator Daemon Engine*
Very expensive both for it's damage output and it's toughness. It doesn't seem all that great, but with a bit of luck I suppose it can do some damage and absorb a decent amount of firepower. I would rather use it than a defiler, but not over much else. It's cost is just way too high.
Also, CSM already have the Forgefiend with the same loadout, but for less points. If it is the guns you are in love with, the Forgefiend seems better. If it is the model, then yeah, the Decimator is way more awesome looking.

- *Plaguehulk*
It just seem like an expensive Soul Grinder. Not a fan at all. The model is decent though.

- *Plague Blight Drones*
These I have played with a bunch and they are fine. Compared to a Heldrake they are pretty weak, but because of DoN they can be deceptively hard to kill. Also, because of their small size combined with jink, they are almost harder to kill when hovering than zooming. BS2 hurts them a bit, but because they have a flamer they can easily make their points back if you play against 4+ save dudes. All in all they are decent, although a little expensive.

- *Blood Slaughterer*
To me, these are obviously useful. They are cheap, they are fast and they are pretty tough for those points. They can be a bit unruly, but they can also do a lot of damage. WS5 and Fleet is huge, and front armour 13 is just gravy. I definitely want some at some point.

- *Blood Slaughterer Impaler*
The Impaler cannon seems completely pointless to me. I'd rather just have more attacks and run when I can't charge.

- *Giant Chaos Spawn*
He seems decent, but I'm not quite sure if it is anything beyond that. Also, I don't really care all that much about him because I think his model is ugly.

There you go, even though I haven't played with most of these toys I still hope my impressions were worth something to you.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> There you go, even though I haven't played with most of these toys I still hope my impressions were worth something to you.


Your advice has always been sound and extremely valued in the past - And they always will be. Thanks a lot for your input!

To be honest I hadn't considered the Blood slaughterer at all - The reason I considered the Decimator was that it was a possibility to get that long range support without having to ally in CSM. Hmm now you got me wondering what the best approach is.

By the sounds of it, I should consider the Plague Drones, Blood Slaughterers and possibly the Decimator (he has been FAQ'ed to be 195 points, instead of 205 though), if nothing else because it's a awesome model.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Your advice has always been sound and extremely valued in the past - And they always will be. Thanks a lot for your input!
> 
> To be honest I hadn't considered the Blood slaughterer at all - The reason I considered the Decimator was that it was a possibility to get that long range support without having to ally in CSM. Hmm now you got me wondering what the best approach is.
> 
> By the sounds of it, I should consider the Plague Drones, Blood Slaughterers and possibly the Decimator (he has been FAQ'ed to be 195 points, instead of 205 though), if nothing else because it's a awesome model.


Well, honestly I was just going over the units from memory, but now that I have had the chance to look them up, here are some amendments:

1. *The Decimators* price reduction doesn't really make up for the tremendous price of it's Butcher cannons (you could get a rhino with Extra Armour for that cost) and it's even more expensive to give it a mark. I also now see that it only has 3 HP, instead of the 4 I assumed. It's even worse than I remembered. Damn shame considering how badass that model is.

2. *The Plaguehulk.* Looking up it's latest rules I know see that I was thinking of the old ones, where it costs around 200 for the same stuff it has now for 150. That actually makes it a steal.
Especially because of it's AP3 flamer. I am, however, not impressed with FWs pricetag for a model you easily can make at home from the Soul Grinder kit.

Well, it does change my previous evaluations of 2 of those units, but I still say that the coolest stuff is the Drones and the Slaughterers. The Drones won't always make back their points, but I've never been disappointed in them. They aren't great, but the model is so that is cool.
The Slaughterer is just too cheap for all it's awesome rules, and the only problem with it is the Blind Fury rule. So if you have a way to get around your opponents fodder units (or don't mind chewing through them) it seems really good.

The Plague Hulk is probably the best choice, rules-wise, but I would rather just nurglify a Soul Grinder than buy one. 

So if you want that long ranged support, I think you should consider allying in a Forgefiend. The troops and HQ tax aren't so bad for CSM as you can just get some cultists to hold down the fort and a killy HQ to supplement your daemons. Or you could get some obliterators or havocs instead. The havocs might not be on theme, but they are the cheapest solution.
I would most certainly only invest in a Decimator if I were in love with it, because it's rules leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> 1. The Decimators price reduction doesn't really make up for the tremendous price of it's Butcher cannons (you could get a rhino with Extra Armour for that cost) and it's even more expensive to give it a mark. I also now see that it only has 3 HP, instead of the 4 I assumed. It's even worse than I remembered. Damn shame considering how badass that model is.


You do a very valid point - It's a shame really, as the model is kick-ass. Easily one of the coolest on there. But the pricetag of one with 2 butcher cannons rams it up to 235 points (!). Forgefiend it is.



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> 2. The Plaguehulk. Looking up it's latest rules I know see that I was thinking of the old ones, where it costs around 200 for the same stuff it has now for 150. That actually makes it a steal.
> Especially because of it's AP3 flamer. I am, however, not impressed with FWs pricetag for a model you easily can make at home from the Soul Grinder kit.


Huh, I didn't see it was amended to be 150. I still assumed it was 200 - That makes it a no-brainer essentially in my eyes. I do love the model as well, so I can't complain!



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> The Slaughterer is just too cheap for all it's awesome rules, and the only problem with it is the Blind Fury rule. So if you have a way to get around your opponents fodder units (or don't mind chewing through them) it seems really good.


Hmm one has to wonder how many one should put in a unit at any given time. Would you say 2 or 3 to get maximum carnage?



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> The Drones won't always make back their points, but I've never been disappointed in them. They aren't great, but the model is so that is cool.


I never complain about a AP3 large blast to be honest. That is just the little joys of playing against a lot of Marine and Eldar players. 

I can already hear my wallet cry at me, but damn I want some of these next month.

Whil we're on the subject, what's your opinion of the super-heavies versus gargantuan creatures? Would you take a Warhound or a Ann'Grath for example?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Hmm one has to wonder how many one should put in a unit at any given time. Would you say 2 or 3 to get maximum carnage?


I would, if possible, bring them in units of 1. That way you can more easily work around it's Blind Fury rule with some clever deployment and make it harder for your opponent to steer, at least, both of them.
But if you don't have the space (they are a HS choice after all) I would say 2 seems fine. A unit of 3 just seems totally overkill and inflexible for those points.



Nordicus said:


> I never complain about a AP3 large blast to be honest. That is just the little joys of playing against a lot of Marine and Eldar players.


Indeed. Although, with BS2, it doesn't hit all that often. But when it does, it usually makes the little buggers earn back their points. Also, don't underestimate their AA capabilities. Their Reaper Autocannons are nothing to sneer at.



Nordicus said:


> Whil we're on the subject, what's your opinion of the super-heavies versus gargantuan creatures? Would you take a Warhound or a Ann'Grath for example?


Now we're moving into Apocalypse territory, and so my answer is: Does it really matter?
Apocalypse is about bringing lots of ridiculous stuff, so you should go with what's cool.
Besides, I don't really know. I haven't used either and they both seem to be capable of great destruction. The Warhound is likely better as it's cheaper and can shoot, but until I've seen the new, amended rules for Destroyer weapons, I can't say for sure. Although I can say from experience that Plasma Blastguns are pretty fucking ace.

But, wit all that being said, those Gargantuan greater daemons are way cooler than a Warhound (or anything else for that matter). They are most definitely on my wishlist, thats for sure.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have only used zarakynel, but she's always a blast. The look of horror on my opponents face as she completely decimated and ran down a nob biker/war boss squad in 1 round was priceless. I am anxious to try her out with the new and ridiculous invisibility power. With the hit to D weapons and an easy way to get a 2++ without the grimiore.....I for see the daemon lords being very hard for people to deal with. I'm pretty sure The Lord of change baronet is literally unkillable without multiple d weapons rolling 6s.


----------

